# Gooooooooooooo Canada!!



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Gogogog Canada!!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They already won, didn't they?

I heard all this screaming when I was trying to do my work


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

WOOOOT!!! hockey gold!! D


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

you betcha! Finally Crosby pulls through!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL my facebook was flooded with go canada's! XD


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah!

Time to go to all my other forum groups and gloat!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Phew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

the last 17 days made the official colours of Canada Red, White and GOLD!


----------

